# the pelican



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

im not good with names looks like a pelicans beak well to me it does
_Free to copy for non-commercial uses_

View attachment pelican.pdf


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This one could only be made of multiplex, as the two finger rests are too fragile for regular lumber.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

made a few tweaks

View attachment pelican2.pdf


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool desing thanks for sharing.


----------

